# Waiting on Dixie



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Super excited I felt some bony little bumps today & got a good kick (she's hates having her belly touched I get bit when I try to mess with that & her udder lol) :wahoo: . No clue when she's due so I may have a while to wait but I'm excited to have some more baby's coming. This is Dixie 4 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It looks like she still has a while to go. I love her coloring!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler we do earliest date should be some time in June but since she was still with the buck until my husband picked her up on the 29th I'm happy to at least narrow it down a bit lol.
ksalvagno thanks 
toth boer goats I was thinking so


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Demanding Dixie waiting on the platform for her brushing lol. She's really starting to get friendly she actually let me rest my hand on her belly while she was eating last night & I got to feel the baby/baby's again. Felt something firm roll past my hand so I poked a bit and got rewarded with a nice jab :-D


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Her little udders slowly growing it didn't use to stick out past her legs :-D


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nigie udders are always so cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's a cutie!!!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

They are pretty cute but I'm beginning to doubt that my large hands can milk that tiny udder lol
Thanks Groovyoldlady we're pretty in love with the her


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Love seeing her little belly get wider  .Pretty certain she's as wide as she is tall now.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I swear her ligaments are softening. There not gone but definitely not the same as when I felt them this morning. Driving me nuts that I don't have any kind of accurate date on her. The lady I got her from has told several people different times on when the buck was in the most recent making the doe's possibly due the end of May.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like she's getting closer!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope your right I spend way to much time in the goat pen watching her & trying to feel the baby's move my house is seriously neglected right now lol.
Her little udder seems to have grown a bit more


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

After a long week of her messing with me I think we're finally close! First udder pic is this morning ( it's been slowly growing) 2nd is from this evening she's tight & leaking milk. And the belly shot is from this morning she looks more dropped now. Her ligaments seem to be slowly going to  !!!!!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yay! Happy kidding  I hope all goes well


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

